# Format for Australian resume



## sanalbabug (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I would like some advise on how to prepare an Australian resume specifically to the role of a Business analyst. Mine is a bit different now and I came to know of the format difference recently. Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Sanalbabug,

There are many formats and ideas for presenting your resume. I am sure that you will get many replies here. We have been writing resumes for many many years professionally. Here are the things that I would do for sure:

- Clearly include contact details near the beginning of the resume
- Include a transferable skills section near the beginning and in this summarise what you have to offer (make it easy for an employer)
- Detail all relevant courses and professional development
- Structure your employment history to show general date, position, company and set of unique statements (Never assume an employer will know your role from the title etc)
- Include the details of at least two people that van verify your ability

For the role of business analyst I would also want to show some level of achievement and results.

Here are some common mistakes that our clients have made recently:

- Limited resume to two pages: Failed to get an interview for an internal position because not enough detail was supplied to demonstrate skills
- Out of date referees: Employer unable to contact referees and position awarded to second in line
Poor structure: Client used large paragraphs and failed to highlight key points

I hope this helps. We do have a full sample you can view on the Resume Template page of our site.

A final note. No matter the advice you get from us or someone else. You need to be satisfied that an employer can easily and quickly see exactly what you have to offer.

Best of luck.

John


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I disagree with one of the above points. I think it's best to keep it to two pages. I work for a very large international company and the last thing we want to do when we get hundreds of applications is read through a resume that is pages and pages long. 

Put clear contact details up the top, do a short summary of the skills you have that you feel will get you the position. Then note your employment - most recent to oldest (only ever noting employment that is relevant to the position your applying for). 

Then list your relevant education. List any achievements/company awards you have received in you role. 

Don't bother including references - a simply can be obtained on request line will do. If you get through to second round interviewing they will get those details from you. And don't write large paragraphs of information.

I guess if anything my response and the one above show different employers look for different structures!


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

I would say 3-4 pages is pretty average, though it depends on what you've done - if you've had one job for the past 20 years it will take less space than lots of discrete jobs. As a rule of thumb, I would say make it as short as you can while saying everything you need to say.


----------



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

If anyone could upload a sample resume outline, it would be great help

Although i am aware, resume formats would vary from job to job


----------

